# What to buy



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ive got some spare cash for xmas and I do not know what 40k books to buy. If I get up to £40 im buying Final Fantasy XIII but I dont think im getting anymore so im trying to find out which 40k books would be best.

What do you all suggest?, (FYI these are the books ive already got are here, http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=52567.)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Emperor's Mercy is a good read. 
Also, get the Horous Rising. 1st Horus Heresy Book is good.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

i just got Horus Heresy: collected visions. amazing book.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Eisenhorn trilogy is worth a read. Excellent read it twice and still hooked
The horus heresy series is illuminating and tales of heresy was fantastic

As for collected visions its very very very expensive though it definitely looks worth it


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh, didn't get a response to this so already bought the books. Got a lot of them though , I got.

Horus Rising
False Gods
Galaxy in Flames
Flight of the Eisenstein
Descent of Angels
Legion
Battle for the Abyss
Mechanicum
Fallen Angels
Scourge the Heretic
Innocence Proves Nothing
Dark Creed
Blood Angels Omnibus
Red Fury

So now I have all the Horus Heresy series, already had Fulgrim, apart from Tales of Heresy. Next on my list is A Thousand Sons and Prospero Burns, in addition to the others I want.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Id reccomend Titanicus. Its a big read for the standards of Black Library, and im only 45% of the way through it and there has been countless Titan Vs Chaos Titan battles, as well as numerous other Traitor Guard, Guard, Mechanicus and Dark Mechanicus (dunno official name) stories....


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Dark Creed


Nice to see you invested in that 

Dark Creed really is a fantastic book, easily outclassing the first two in my opinon.

Aside from that I would get on and read all of the Horus Heresy series you havn't yet read :good:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Nice to see you invested in that
> 
> Dark Creed really is a fantastic book, easily outclassing the first two in my opinon.
> 
> Aside from that I would get on and read all of the Horus Heresy series you havn't yet read :good:


I wouldn't dare miss it 

Sounds great. Once it arrives im starting it immediately. Can't wait to see more of Burias and Marduk.

Working on that. Started reading Horus Rising and im waiting for the rest to arrive. So far only the first three and battle for the abyss have arrived.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

no need to rush with BOtA... apart from the chatacter Mhotep (spelling) all the others are dry and somewhat boring. also, if your a Word Bearer fan you wont like it as it portrays them as dumbasses. but... for me Mhotep saved the book (a little). Pre heresy Thousand Sons are kick ass. cant wait for a thousand sons in march.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Right now im reading Scourge the Heretic, which is really good, and after that im gonna finish Horus Rising and start on False Gods. But once Dark Creed arrives im dropping everything to read it.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok decided to revamp this topic. The reason is I now have £20 from returning a christmas gift that I didn't like, one I bought myself so only myself to blame, and im gonna get more books with it, im addicted to 40k literature. Only problem is... what to get?, my choices are the following.

Descent of Angels
Fallen Angels
Mechanicum
Legion
Tales of Heresy
Flight of the Eisenstein
Storm of Iron
Titanicus
Brothers of the Snake

If anyone has any suggestions that aren't here do tell. Or I could pre-order any of the following.

A Thousand Sons
Prospero Burns
Helsreach
Black Tide
Rynn's World
Soul Hunter

I just can't decide.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Get Storm of Iron, and if you haven't read them, Eisenhorn, Ravenor, The Founding or Ciaphas Cain. Take your pick, they're all awesome.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Already got Eisenhorn, Ravenor and the first three Cain books.

Right now im going to pre-order A Thousand Sons but unsure of what else.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

if your getting thousand sons you have to get prospero burns as well.
titanicus and salamender are cracking reads.
i also enjoyed souldrinkers novels very good


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well I went with my first instinct and pre-ordered more books. I now have copies of Black Tide, Rynn's World, A Thousand Sons and Soul Hunter preserved for me. Can't wait to read them .

Going to get Prospero Burns on my birthday, april 23rd so I can pre-order it before then. Besides im more of a Thousand Sons fan then a Space Wolf fan, and I wager after this book im going to hate them, and hate the Emperor even more.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

Tales of Heresy is a nice litle read lots of intersting short storey's


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I would drop the other books and just crack on with the HH series to be honest. You never know but there may be subtle references in _'A Thousand Sons'_ and _'Prospero Burns'_ from some other HH novels that you may miss if you havn't read the entire series so far 

For example _'False Gods'_ makes reference to Magnus the Red and Ahriman and Magnus is included for a few chapters. There is also an implication at the end of _'False Gods'_ that may effect what happens throughout the upcoming duology.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I agree. I stopped reading other 40k novels and just read the hh series till I was upto date, so horus rising - tales of heresy without deviation. Loved it! I recommend reading it this way till your caught up. You really immerse yourself in the heresy that way, and your less likley to forget subtle hints. Sounds like you have some reading to do!


----------

